# Why is it so Sad? My condolonces to everyone...



## Jocelyn31 (Feb 19, 2007)

I was looking through the old posts and seeing all the love (and all the love lost) and wondering why we do it? Its so sad in some cases I bet there pets were all some of these people had, and now there gone and they leave these people with nothing but tears... At times it makes you wish you never loved at all  
I really truly hope all these people will one day be happy again.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Every time we lose a pet, the husband says "Never again! No more pets!" But we always bring in more.

It is a sad fact that our pets do not live as long as we do, so my philosphy is...
I will love as many pets as I can for their lifetime. I will keep the legacy of love I have for each and every pet alive by sharing that love with as many pets as I can during my lifetime. I feel badly when we lose anyone of our furry-family, but I know I gave them a fabulous life of good care and warm love. Many of whom were saved from dire circumstances and/or certain death.

We have a houseful, and I feel badly for the people who keep only one, or perhaps two cats, and lose one. The loss, and absence, is much more keenly felt than when you have a clamoring houseful that need love, care and attention. 
It may seem callous, but I would advise everyone who has lost a pet to get another one to love. No, it won't be the same and it won't be disrespectful, either...I feel it would be honoring the lost-love pet to dull your grief over the loss with a new pet that needs you in a different way.
Heidi


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

this is why: http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=11824


----------



## bluemoon (Feb 28, 2007)

in my case I am sad because my Gizzy gave me so much more than any human can give. Love, hope, understanding the list could go on... as will my sadness.


----------



## DixieandSuzie (Mar 19, 2007)

I know how you feel.

I just hate thinking that they are going to die one day, but we will all see our dear pets again at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I haven't lost one yet due to death, but I did have to give one up for rehoming, and that was an incredibly sad and traumatic experience. Yet as sad as I am, I still have good memories that I wouldn't give up even knowing the end.

Loss is part of life. Happiness would get pretty dull if there wasn't any sadness to contrast it with.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Morea read my mind. I was going to suggest that you read that poem too. Our pets teach us to love and to cry. Bless them; I'm so grateful we have them, but the loss of a pet is unbearably hard. Each one expands our hearts until we're capable of infinite love.


----------

